# Barrel labeler?



## oregonwineguy (Feb 29, 2016)

HI everyone. I'm looking for a labeler to use on my barrels. Something that produces labels that are water resistant and will stick on wood and/or metal.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 29, 2016)

Attach ziplock bags on them and put your notes inside the bag. I just use masking tape.


----------



## 3274mike (Mar 1, 2016)

Painters tape


----------



## Rocky (Mar 2, 2016)

I use those bulletin board stick pins and a large Avery label keeping it on the release paper. I pin the label on the barrel head. Works great.


----------



## oregonwineguy (Mar 22, 2016)

*Thanks. Picture please*

Thanks for the replys everyone. In Oregon we have a fairly high relative humidity all the time so painters tape won't work long term. Could you guys post a photo (Runningwolf and Rocky)?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2016)

It's just masking tape on te front of the barrel with the information written on it with a sharpie. If you have that must moisture I would be running a fan or dehumidifier or you're going to be getting mold growing on your barrels. I am not suggesting you do that all year long but during the most humid part of the year just to keep it under control.


----------

